# Randy Lemmon's Lawn Schedule?



## hippyfisher

Does anybody here follow his schedule? He is the guy on 740 AM. I printed up his stuff and it makes sense, but i was just wondereing if anyone has done it and what there results were.


----------



## Tate

I used to follow it. It works great, but when I followed it I had to mow every 3 -4 days. I used the Nitrophos brand of fertilizer with the pre-emergent herbicide etc.. Randy Lemmon says on his radio show he doesn't mow his lawn, but does do the fertilization and aeration himself. I decided it is too much work and fertilizer is expensive. Paying someone to mow it adds up too. I am switching to just mowing tall with limited organic fertilizer and maybe some epsom salt. I haven't fertilized this year yet and my yard is nice and green with very few weeds. I was really surprised how good it looks with no fertilize and no rain. I have a Honda mower that mulches extremely well. Maybe that helps. I am also in the process of converting a big chunk of my lawn to perennial, native, low maintenance flower and vegetable beds to reduce my lawn area. If you want your lawn to look great and you don't mind mowing it is a formula for success. No doubt. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## hippyfisher

Thanks. I've been in my house 7 months now and i'm trying to save my lawn from the previous owner's apathetic attitude. He really let it go. I actually dont mind mowing a lot, its always been kind of therepeutic for me. Thanks again.


----------



## Tate

Once you get it in shape you can kind of back off some on the schedule. If you haven't fertilized yet I would get the slow release Nitrophos for starters. Houston Garden Center and Ace Hardware are two places that carry it. I think Ace might be about $5 cheaper. One bag covers 7600 square feet. Randy says to turn your fertilizer down to half minus 1 I believe. So if you settings go up to 10 you would run it at 4 or if it goes to 20 run it around 9 etc. I found that the Hi Yield pre-emergent herbicide works best. I first used one of the other brands and couldn't even tell it was working. When I switched to Hi Yield I noticed a big difference. This is what the bag looks like.

http://www.evergreenofjohnsoncity.c...ld Turf & Ornamental Weed & Grass Stopper.jpg

Hope this helps.

Tate


----------



## hippyfisher

Awesome. Is that the 2 in 1 herbicide he talks about? He says it like three different times but he never gives any names. And i had already used weed and feed before i heard about him so i'm going to jump in at the next fertilization time. I've already gotten rid of most of the weeds. my biggest problem now is getting the dead spots to come back, chinch bugs, and getting rid of that darned bermuda grass. It really took over a big portion in the front.


----------



## Tate

When I started the schedule I had a lot of bermuda grass also. Just mow tall and it will get choked out by the St. Augustine.

For the chinch bugs, read this if you haven't already. I had them once and got rid of them by following this.

http://www.ktrh.com/pages/gardenline-chinchbugs.html

I think that is the 2 in 1 because it includes Dimension. I think the Dimension is the key.

Good luck.

Tate


----------

